# ryzen 2700x Arctic liquid freezer II 240 AIO Temps OK ?



## thinkding (8. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal nach fragen ob meine Temps in Ordnung sind, das ist meine Erste erfahrung mit AIO und überhaupt Wasserkühlung.
Also beim zocken (zur zeit RDR2 und COD Cold War) in etwa 60C +- 4 Grad. Alle Settings auf Ultra. RPM der AIO ist da etwa bei 1000 bis 1200 Umdrehungen.
Im Idle so zwischen 30 und 40 Grad (Der Ryzen ist ja bekannt dafür das er bei der kleinsten belastung den VCore hochtreibt)
Im Prime geht er hoch bis 74 Grad.
Offset von 10 Grad ist überall abgezogen.
Der Ryzen ist leicht undervolted, 0.0675
Ich habe ein bequite pure base 600 gehäuse. Vorne 2 Radiatoren die rein Blasen und einen hinten raus. Desweiteren die AIO die im Gehäusedeckel befästigt ist was auch raus bläst. Denkt ihr die Temps sind ok oder kann man da noch was machen ?
Hab ja auch schon gelesen das die bequite gehäuse nicht umbedingt den besten Airflow haben.

Vielen Dank


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Vorzüge einer custom Wakü ist nur dann gegeben wenn ausreichend Fläche dazu da ist. Denn dann kann die Wassertemperatur soweit beeinflusst werden das sie sehr niedrig gehalten wird. Die Wassertemperatur ist daher ausschlaggebend welche Temperaturen am ende anliegen werden und das ist halt bei einer AIO mit nur einem Radiator nicht gegeben. Es kommt noch dazu das selbst mit einem custom Loop der Kern eines Prozessors ab einer bestimmten Auslastung so schnell heiß wird das die Wärme nicht  mehr schnell genug abgeführt werden kann und dann bestimmte Temperaturen dennoch anliegen werden. Aus diesem Grund lässt sich ein Prozessor so schon schlechter herunter kühlen als Beispielsweise eine Grafikkarte. Bei einer Grafikkarte ist daher mehr drin als mit dem Prozessor.

In diesem Sinn sind deine Temperaturen vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## thinkding (8. Dezember 2020)

Vielen Dank 🖐


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Dezember 2020)

74 Grad finde ich etwas viel bei prime. Wir nutzen einen 2700X@3,8GHZ und 1.2V für alle AiO Tests.
prime95 (v29 irgendwas). Fixierte 12k und *AVX aus*. Bei 1000 rpm landen die meisten 240er AiOs knapp unter 60 Grad. Schau mal was du da für Werte hast.


----------



## IICARUS (8. Dezember 2020)

Kommt auch ganz darauf an wo der Radiator verbaut wurde. Denn vorne bekommt der Radiator die Luft aus dem Raum und oben aus dem Gehäuse. Wenn der Radiator oben verbaut wird dann wird sich auch die Temperatur hierzu unterscheiden. Natürlich macht es auch aus ob mit oder ohne AVX getestet wurde.


----------



## thinkding (8. Dezember 2020)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> 74 Grad finde ich etwas viel bei prime. Wir nutzen einen 2700X@3,8GHZ und 1.2V für alle AiO Tests.
> prime95 (v29 irgendwas). Fixierte 12k und *AVX aus*. Bei 1000 rpm landen die meisten 240er AiOs knapp unter 60 Grad. Schau mal was du da für Werte hast.


Hi,
das mit AVX ausschalten hab ich gefunden - welchen Test im Prime meinst du dann ? small fft oder in place large fft ? Und was meinst du mit 12k ?


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Dezember 2020)

Auf Custom stellen und minimale und maximale FFT auf 12 fixieren


----------



## thinkding (9. Dezember 2020)

oha - da drehen die AIO Lüfter voll auf und ich bin bei 78 Grad


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Dezember 2020)

avx aus?
was macht deine vcore währenddessen? am besten mal hwinfo screen posten


----------



## thinkding (9. Dezember 2020)

jup avx hab ich gegoogelt und in einer txt aus gestellt. 
Hier die HWinfo screens:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Dezember 2020)

Liegen die 1.45V bei prime an? Das ist nämlich echt viel. Da sind deine Temps einwandfrei^^


----------



## thinkding (9. Dezember 2020)

Jup bei prime. Man hat halt immer mal Peaks


----------



## Shinna (9. Dezember 2020)

Der Zen+ 8 Kerner wird halt warm. Das ist alles völlig i.O. von den Werten her.


----------



## thinkding (9. Dezember 2020)

Ok da werde ich nicht weiter rum basteln 👌 habt vielen Dank


----------

